# 2018 Costumes



## tjohnson27596 (Oct 20, 2017)

As the title states I'm curious to see what everyone is planning on being this year... I always do Michael Myers. This year to celebrate a new Halloween movie coming out I'm going as Myers 2018

Post away


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Looks great. I like this version of MM.


----------



## yoboseiyo (Nov 14, 2015)

i think i'm going as a day of the dead person.

not sure if there's a proper name or not, but i'm going to have an embellished skull mask, some roses in my hair, a veil, and wear a peasant skirt/top.

we have a cubicle decoration contest at work, so i wanted to match my cube. ?


----------



## dane82 (Sep 24, 2012)

i'm going as finn balor (from WWE) in his "demon king" getup. apparently because i want to get body paint on everything in my house.


----------



## mrincredibletou (Sep 17, 2007)

The wife and I are trying the LED purge masks with bloody clothes. We love to decorate but we are not good with costumes.


----------



## HauntedPumpkin (Nov 4, 2006)

Its been 2 months in the making and finished it today. This year I'm an Alien Xenomorph.


----------



## yoboseiyo (Nov 14, 2015)

here's mine!

can't decide on shoes tho! red or black?


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

Hubby and I kept it simple. We don't usually dress up too often. We went as H.I. and Ed (Edwina) McDunnough from the movie Raising Arizona. When we do dress up we don't usually go with creepy or gruesome. We keep it light hearted and corny/funny.


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

HauntedPumpkin said:


> Its been 2 months in the making and finished it today. This year I'm an Alien Xenomorph.
> View attachment 574561
> View attachment 574563
> View attachment 574565


WOW!! You put a lot of time and detail into that costume. It looks great.


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

Karla the Witch from Dark Souls 3


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

That black thing is me....lol


----------



## Spookdog25 (Aug 31, 2018)

Really believable! Great job.


----------



## Spookdog25 (Aug 31, 2018)

Really believable! Great work.


----------



## Spookdog25 (Aug 31, 2018)

*My 2018 Halloween Stalkaround*

He’s over 9ft tall. His head turns side to side and up and down. His head is lit up by 3 remote controlled lights that flicker like candles. I actually wear the costume and control his movements from inside. My wife designed his fashion and jewelry selections! We scared quite a few neighborhood kids and a few of their parents!? He is also wired for sound. I had a grand time building him...but he needs a name! Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Spookdog25 (Aug 31, 2018)

Let’s see if this fixed the orientation.


----------



## Spookdog25 (Aug 31, 2018)

Unfortunately it poured rain all night on Halloween. We only got our for a half hour but still has fun!


----------



## Spookdog25 (Aug 31, 2018)

Me inside the costume having spooky fun with my grandkids!


----------



## Spookdog25 (Aug 31, 2018)

View attachment 578189

Me inside the costume having spooky fun with my grandkids!


----------



## Spookdog25 (Aug 31, 2018)

Thanks much! I had a lot of fun making him.


----------

